
How Will We Interact with the Web of Data? - prakash
http://dsonline.computer.org/portal/site/dsonline/menuitem.9ed3d9924aeb0dcd82ccc6716bbe36ec/index.jsp?&pName=dso_level1&path=dsonline/2008/09&file=w5web.xml&xsl=article.xsl&
======
blakeweb
I can't read about the semantic web anymore without the "ditching the semanic
web" ideas from inamidst being at the front of my mind.
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=320989>)

It seems like RDF in theory is fantastic, but it's still so irrelevant in
practice after so long in development, that more effort should instead be
going into interpreting content that already exists. Maybe I'm just impatient,
but I don't want to wait for the content creators to all start using tools
requiring them to structure their content--I think we can develop smart enough
tools to interpret unstructured content more quickly.

In the long run we should definitely attack the problem from both sides, but
for the time being, let people create content however they want, and leave the
interpretation burden on those seeking the information.

